# my other fuzzy kids



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

a few pics of some of my family..all of which where rescues...will take pics of my cats if they ever hold still long enough

Symphony(AKA Knight, my rescued dutch warmblood)









monty, english pointer









aurora, my GSD









kithicor...one of my..rather interesting..lazy..and obviously flexable cats

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Awe!
They're so cute!


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I love you horse! it looks kinda like ine but taller, what is he like 16hands?


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

millieandnellie said:


> I love you horse! it looks kinda like ine but taller, what is he like 16hands?


close lol, hes 17hh


----------

